# Clippers Chasing Josh Smith per Rick Bucher[ESPN]



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I just heard now we are throwing everything we can to try to get Josh Smith from the Hawks. He's solid, but will be horrible with Dunleavy, although a F combination of him and Thornton can be solid.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

LOL. If Dunleavy couldn't deal with Maggette, he's really going to be pulling his hair out (the little he still has) over Josh Smith. He's a scary talent, but discipline isn't exactly his greatest attribute.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

But hes a beast defensively, unlike say a chris wilcox or mikki moore, so i think he will have more respect from dunleavvy than the aforementioned guys. 

Im fine with smith, but not at the same price as elton brand. Sure hes younger, but i dont like giving 15 million a year to a non superstar who is unproven in such an offensive system as we have. 

I say keep our cap space, and see if theres any team who just wants to GIVE a player away to us, like philly just did, but of course a better player. 

Any stars on the trading block? Redd, carter, tmac?, marion (just a 1 year fix, but we almost can absorb his contract if we trade back say like brevin knight or something i think)....


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> But hes a beast defensively, unlike say a chris wilcox or mikki moore, so i think he will have more respect from dunleavvy than the aforementioned guys.
> 
> Im fine with smith, but not at the same price as elton brand. Sure hes younger, but i dont like giving 15 million a year to a non superstar who is unproven in such an offensive system as we have.
> 
> ...


agreed. keep the cap space, go for jason richardson part II. better yet, go for FAs in 2009.

but the reality is that without brand, it appears to be a rebuilding process in clipperland. hate to see baron waste his prime on a rebuilding team.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd love to see Josh Smith play for us ... I'm a huge fan but obviously the concern is that him and Dunleavy would probably never get along. Of course, if that means Dunleavy is shown the door then I'm all for it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Lets offer darius miles a deal NOW. Supposedly he impressed in some workouts. If he accepts a 2 million dollar deal, get it done. My favorite clipper of all time pretty much. Hes a washed up pothead i guess, but still is only what, 1 year older than al thornton?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Lets offer darius miles a deal NOW. Supposedly he impressed in some workouts. If he accepts a 2 million dollar deal, get it done. My favorite clipper of all time pretty much. Hes a washed up pothead i guess, but still is only what, 1 year older than al thornton?


Been saying that since I heard the workouts. Also bring back Singleton, and if we do get Josh Smith. Davis-Miles-Thornton-Singleton-Smith = dunks 24/7 :lol:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh is taking the Dominique thing a little too far.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

LAC needs a new coach for Josh.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I like Josh Smith....we will have a exciting team with Thornton, Davis, Gordon and Josh Smith. 

If Altanta matches...then just save our cap space....no good PF out there in the market anyways....just dont over paid mediocre players.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> LAC needs a new coach for Josh.




I do wish Dunleavy wasn't the Clipper coach,


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i would say hey fire dunleavy but wasnt he vital in orchestrating a deal to get baron davis? 
give him credit for trying.....
and **** waiting for 2010 or 2009 a player is not going to take the max to play for the Clippers when they could play for another team. . . .
i doubt josh smith comes with us either.....how bout we go for okafor? give him like 6 or 7 mil and get mediocre talent that plays the 3 
Okafor could easily replace what elton brought if he developed a better offensive game, defensively he is prob better


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If you guys can get Smith and Kaman duplicates what he did without Brand, you might be just as good. Maybe if don't really over pay, you can get something else to go along with Smith to try to ensure it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if we dont get a PF im 100% fine. Ive been saying it for 6 months. Thornton did admirable playing the 4 next to kaman last year due to injury, we have no reason to think that he wont be even better this year. 

Save our money, or go after a star SG. 

Unfortunately we signed gordon already, so we cant trade him. Otherwise i bet teams who want to rid themselves of a star contract like nets or bucks would have traded redd or carter for gordon and little else, if for nothing else the cap space.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Lets offer darius miles a deal NOW. Supposedly he impressed in some workouts. If he accepts a 2 million dollar deal, get it done. My favorite clipper of all time pretty much. Hes a washed up pothead i guess, but still is only what, 1 year older than al thornton?


LMAO. You've been wanting Brand out for all this time and now you want to bring back Darius Miles?! :lolriceless.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> If you guys can get Smith and Kaman duplicates what he did without Brand, you might be just as good. Maybe if don't really over pay, you can get something else to go along with Smith to try to ensure it.


Overpaying is the only way they can get Atlanta to not match.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i would say hey fire dunleavy but wasnt he vital in orchestrating a deal to get baron davis?
> give him credit for trying.....
> and **** waiting for 2010 or 2009 a player is not going to take the max to play for the Clippers when they could play for another team. . . .
> i doubt josh smith comes with us either.....how bout we go for okafor? give him like 6 or 7 mil and get mediocre talent that plays the 3
> Okafor could easily replace what elton brought if he developed a better offensive game, defensively he is prob better


I love the idea of going after Okafor, but it would probably have to be in a sign & trade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Overpaying is the only way they can get Atlanta to not match.


Nah, yeah I know they'd have to over pay. They could still get something else done included. They have a ton of cap.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Keep the Baron signing. He is a good player, loves LA, and is a much needed PG.

Sign Josh Smith to whatever it takes.

Baron
Gordon
Smith/ Thornton
Thornton/ Smith
Kama

Smith and Thornton can switch depending on offense/defense. Thornton scores better at the 4, and Smith can defend bigger players when needed.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What's the maximum that Los Angeles can offer Josh?


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> What's the maximum that Los Angeles can offer Josh?


Well supposedly we offered Brand 81Mil/5Years but I don't think they would offer that kind of money to Josh. I'd say at most they'd offer somewhere in the ballpark of 60 to 65Mil/5years


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CLIPSFAN89 said:


> Well supposedly we offered Brand 81Mil/5Years but I don't think they would offer that kind of money to Josh. I'd say at most they'd offer somewhere in the ballpark of 60 to 65Mil/5years


That's the problem, it wouldn't be enough. They would have to throw 80 million at him to have any chance in my opinion.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

thats why it would be better to throw the money at emeka.

i can live with emeka making 13 million plus.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

big question is whether or not Atlanta's ownership group has their **** together enough to make a decision.It's hard to say what they'd do if you offered Smith 65/5.That'd be more than he's worth IMO,but anything substantially less than that the Hawks would probably match.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Atlanta would probably match if it's in the $65M to $70M range (although you never know), but if LA's offer is more than that then I doubt Atlanta would match. 

Supposedly, Josh Smith, his agent, and the Clippers met face to face today so hopefully by tomorrow or Friday we hear how big their offer will be.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

well i just read on realgm the clippers renounced 5 players including livingston
so i think we may be freeing up cap space to do something
AND TRYING IS ALWAYS GOOD 


cmon guys this is just getting started dont let elton leaving **** **** up for us we still got a team that needs fans
and i for one 
AM PRESENT!

and yes **** Elton Brand


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn is it possible to sign both smith or okafor or would it have to be one or the other


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I really don't think Miles can play anymore. I think the "NBA source" talking about his "impressive workout" was his agent. 

The Blazers Dr's, as well as an independent Dr. appointed by the league and players union said his injuries were bad enough to classify as career ending. I really doubt he has healed in 3 months. 

There is also the drug suspension. There is a really good write up on it in true hoops on espn. 

It sucks too because he has more talent in his pinky toe than 1/2 the guys in the NBA, but he never really cared.


----------

